# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  Every day is a little worse.

## Cr779

You know what's the hardest part for me? It's that knowing at the back of my head every time I go to sleep "tomorrow I will have less hair". It's that thinking each and every day I'm slightly less attractive than I was the day before. It's like living life with an expiry date, any wasted moment feels bad because I just wasted one of the precious few moments I have with a head of hair where I can hide the loss. Every day I style my hair and think "shit, this is getting harder, I don't know how much longer I can keep this up."

I honestly think I'm going to be happier once it's gone. Sure I won't look great, but at least I won't have those thoughts constantly wearing down at me. There will be no where to go but up at that point, I won't be getting worse I'll be getting better. Better shape, better clothes, cleaner skin, not a constant struggle against something I can in no way win against.

----------


## verver

stop obsessing about your hairs bro, there are people who have much worse conditions and still live a normal life

----------


## clandestine

> stop obsessing about your hairs bro, there are people who have much worse conditions and still live a normal life


 If other people's suffering at all deterred from our own it would be on the sense that we're perhaps momentarily empathetic towards their situation.

We in no way live, or experience what others who are suffering are, and as a result their pain is almost of little relevance to an individual and their day to day.

----------


## sausage

> stop obsessing about your hairs bro, there are people who have much worse conditions and still live a normal life


 Are you living a normal life, assuming you have hairloss?

If you are ok with your hairloss why are u here?

----------


## verver

> Are you living a normal life, assuming you have hairloss?
> 
> If you are ok with your hairloss why are u here?


 hair loss bother me like anyone else (and trust me shaved head DOESN'T look good on me AT ALL!) but i'm not obsessing about it to the point where i become depressed, want to kill myself etc.... i take my finasteride everyday and that's it, i know we can't do nothing about it atm
i'm here to keep myself informed about new treatement and post sometimes questions about hairloss (my account is 1 year old and i only have less than 30 messages)
i'm so fed up about these threads they all look the same
"hello i'm Mr. Wasgoingtobesuccessful John i'm young i'm rich i'm handsome i go to elite school i'm have 7867 girlfriends, i was going to be the president of the galaxy but now because of hair loss my life is ruined , everyday i want to kill myself"

srs wtf ?
i know i will completely lose my hairs sooner or later but you know what i'm grateful that there is atleast a treatement that can retard this process

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> i'm so fed up about these threads they all look the same
> "hello i'm Mr. Wasgoingtobesuccessful John i'm young i'm rich i'm handsome i go to elite school i'm have 7867 girlfriends, i was going to be the president of the galaxy but now because of hair loss my life is ruined , everyday i want to kill myself"


 Losing hair can screw with a guy, but if that is all he has to hold his life together, he is already screwed.

----------


## 25 going on 65

It is all about the fall. About losing something you once had....in this case something that can dramatically change how you get treated in life. Starving kids in Bangladesh can not change this fact, knowing they exist should not make you feel better about the decline in your own life (infact if you feel "better" because kids are starving in Bangladesh, that is a little weird)
Baldness ALONE can change you from goodlooking to plain or ugly. That is definitely something to be depressed about. 

OP do you use meds?

----------


## Cr779

Verever, where did I say I'm depressed or want to kill myself? My hair loss bothers me just like you, and some days it bothers me worse than others. So on those days I come here and vent a little. Is there something terribly wrong with me stating what I personally find the worst about hair loss? This whole subform is for venting, about the little things when it comes to dealing with the loss in everyday life.

And 25, no I don't use meds. I had problems with Fin, and if you were talking about depression medication, I'm not depressed, 80% of the time I'm a happy guy(wasn't like that a year ago, but I've come to terms with a lot of issues in my life) I just have bad spells like anyone else. I mean who in their right mind is happy about going bald? But I will say after the 2-3 months of a unfunctioning penis, hair loss doesn't seem as bad as it used to be. But it still bothers me.

----------


## stimpy

Verever, if you don't feel like a tosser for your comments; then you should.

----------


## verver

> Verever, where did I say I'm depressed or want to kill myself? My hair loss bothers me just like you, and some days it bothers me worse than others. So on those days I come here and vent a little. Is there something terribly wrong with me stating what I personally find the worst about hair loss? This whole subform is for venting, about the little things when it comes to dealing with the loss in everyday life.
> 
> And 25, no I don't use meds. I had problems with Fin, and if you were talking about depression medication, I'm not depressed, 80% of the time I'm a happy guy(wasn't like that a year ago, but I've come to terms with a lot of issues in my life) I just have bad spells like anyone else. I mean who in their right mind is happy about going bald? But I will say after the 2-3 months of a unfunctioning penis, hair loss doesn't seem as bad as it used to be. But it still bothers me.


 
Im not talking about you specificaly brah
Most of the guys who complain here non stop have à normal/good Life, no other health problems etc but make it as its the end of their life this is what bother me bro 
There are a TON of people who Come here with the Right mindset and leave with depression coz they tell to themself " damn if this mr.iHaveBetterLifeThanmost John is depressed about his NW0 i should too" and suddently they Will make it à big deal too
This forum bcoz of certain members have a negative influence on the weakest
Ofcourse having mpb is shitty and i wish this condition never existed but it exist and we cant do nothing but take fina minox implants until a better treatment is available
I have nothing about you bro trust me

----------


## swingline747

> Im not talking about you specificaly brah
> Most of the guys who complain here non stop have à normal/good Life, no other health problems etc but make it as its the end of their life this is what bother me bro 
> There are a TON of people who Come here with the Right mindset and leave with depression coz they tell to themself " damn if this mr.iHaveBetterLifeThanmost John is depressed about his NW0 i should too" and suddently they Will make it à big deal too
> This forum bcoz of certain members have a negative influence on the weakest
> Ofcourse having mpb is shitty and i wish this condition never existed but it exist and we cant do nothing but take fina minox implants until a better treatment is available
> I have nothing about you bro trust me


 I commend your attitude and wish you the best but for some its not that simple. 
To watch yourself degrade from a really good looking guy to "bleck" is horrible. To watch this as ALL your freinds and siblings still have their hair is worse. Why are you the one with the bad genes. You took great care of yourself, always ate healthy, hit the gym 3+ days a week, never smoked or excessivly drank like all of them. Everyone else can abuse themselves but not you. 

God if ONE of my freinds or my brother dealth with this it would be easy but listening to them all say "dude its just hair" means nothing. Like listening to my old singer and guistar player say "cmon the bass is cool to"

If you dont have to deal with it then its easy to say its nothing. 
Some guys can take fin with zero sides, not me. Others can use minox with success, not me. Some can afford to get HT, but great someone like me who has no kids, works his ASS off and owns 2 houses, cant because my great state of CT just rapes me in taxes to support all the non working low lives. 

Seriously a HT for somone who has tried all the other legimate meds without success should be able to use his health insurance to supplement some costs if its clinically causing him/her depression. We pay in, never take out but when something is needed insurance and our gov says go screw. 

Dude if you can live with it great, I cant. Its killing me. Driving me insance, affecting my job, my home life, my relationships, my social life, etc. A therapist wont help, Ive tried. My anxiety meds do little anymore because they dont hit the root of the problem. The real problem is a slow decline into hermithood because you have zero desire to be seen in public. Amazing health insurance will pay for therapy, and depression meds, but not just invest 20-50% to solve the real problem. Fat people can go get lap band and staples to feel better. Alchoholics and drug addicts can go get rehab, basically our system promotes, hey go take horrid care of yourself its okay, well fix you, but dont get anything genetic or we will drop you like a ton of bricks.

----------


## clandestine

+1 real talk ^

----------


## brianb619

Struggling today-- but then I stopped, took my hat off and realized that my wife loves me, my kids, and so do friends and family. They also all know I am losing my hair but at this point in my life I am slowly realizing who really matters. No hat Tuesday!! embrace it but still look for solutions-- you will feel a lot better about your day to day life. It helps if you take a moment to just accept it and who you are.

B

----------

